# Anyone tried Cinder Grill?



## cook.eat.live (Mar 19, 2019)

Seems pretty cool that you can walk away and it tells you when it's done. But the reviews seem mixed. Anyone used it yet?


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

I would personally never buy or use that thing. It's not really a "grill" but a electric skillet/panini press with a timer. Part of the fun of grilling is actually doing it and watching over your food. I don't see how this machine can cook something "perfect" each time with so many outside factors to consider. (Cut of food, temperature of food when cooked, doneness level preference, ect.) 

I am a little biased though, I hate gimmicky stuff and prefer traditional methods for a lot of things.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

I think the best way to measure the doneness of food on a grill is by the glass of wine (or beer). Until they can perfect a system that's just as fun, I think I'm with @Seoul Food on this one.

1/2 glass = rare
1 glass = medium rare
1.5 glasses = medium
2 glasses = medium well
3 glasses = you're plowed and it doesn't really matter anymore.  lol


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

The luddite in me resists the idea. Cooking and eating both have the potential to be very sensory stimulating, highly interactive experiences. That is part of their beauty to me. Cinder grill seems to be a step towards virtual reality cooking. The same thing as cooking..._only different!!!_


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

The company has gone t*ts up!
Fait accompli

https://thespoon.tech/cinder-grill-...nkruptcy-after-production-and-legal-problems/
https://www.digitaltrends.com/home/cinder-grill-indiegogo-files-for-bankuptcy/


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

like the phoenix
https://thespoon.tech/cinder-rises-from-the-ashes-backers-to-get-their-grills-courtesy-of-desora/


----------



## cook.eat.live (Mar 19, 2019)

Some of these recipe's do look pretty yummy though

And I agree @cheflayne, I prefer to cook rather than be cooked for. But it could be nice to be able to focus on other dishes while meat is taken care of without much thought.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

cook.eat.live said:


> Some of these recipe's do look pretty yummy though
> 
> And I agree @cheflayne, I prefer to cook rather than be cooked for. But it could be nice to be able to focus on other dishes while meat is taken care of without much thought.


Generally most chefs can do that without some electric cooker.


----------

